# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Moringa oleifera: un cultivo con muchas propiedades

## gjaram

Un amigo cubano que trabaja en el Centro de Bioplantas de la ciudad de Ciego de Avila hoy me mencionó que le solicitaron hacer un proyecto en _Moringa oleifera_. Me contó de las numerosas propiedades que tiene este cultivo y al buscar información encontre este emprendimiento que están realizando en Perú. Alguien del foro está trabajando con esta planta?. Gracias por la información, Saludos, Gloria 
Les dejo un video con la experiencia de Moringa en su tierra.     Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Busco Semilla de Moringa Cultivo de mora Cultivo de ajo Artículo: MEF transferirá S/. 16.70 millones a gobiernos regionales para sanear propiedades agrarias

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Estoy interesado en adquirir semilla de Moringa oleífera.
Agradeceria cualquier información.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les copio el correo de Óscar Sinacay, quien tiene un contacto en Colombia que puede ofrecer moringa. Probablemente puedan conversar con él para ver si consigue lo que necesitan, porque se dice que es un producto con buena demanda internacional.   oscar.sinacay@oligroupsac.com 
Les dejo también un archivo adjunto que él me envió para que lo puedan revisar. 
Saludos

----------

Alper

----------


## chris122420@hotmail.com

EN EL SUR DE LIMA ESTAMOS PRODUCIENDO MORINGA 60 HECTAREAS DE MORINGA PARA EXPORTACION TABMBIEN EN LA SELVA SALUDOS

----------


## chris122420@hotmail.com

VISITEN ESTA PAGINA ACERCA DE LA MORINGA https://www.facebook.com/moringadelsur

----------


## Alex grados

una empresa peruana dedicada en comprar grandes cantidadSomoses volumenes productos moringa si están interesados en vender su producto se pueden comunicar conmigo por mi Whatssapp +51968610577 entrar en contacto por fabor

----------

